# New To Me: 2003 Keystone Outback 527rls



## joco (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok, so I just picked up and had our shakedown trip. But I came across of few problems/questions.

Upon traveling our first 250 miles, when I stopped for gas I noticed that the front left of the overhang was starting to delaminate. The vinyl siding was pulled back about 2 inches over a 5 inch square. This separated from the top seam where the roof and sidewall meet. The wood inside was completely saturated with water. I taped it up with duct tape to protect it while we were away, but my question is should the dealer I purchased it from fix this. Its obvious there is water damage that I could not of know about while doing a walk through.

Also, is anyone else's black water/grey water dump valves labeled wrong? My grey water handle dumps the black tank and vice versa.\

Thanks!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The dump handles are a common one.







They should unscrew and can be switched.









The delam unfortunately exists as well. It sounds like yours is due to a leak. If you can get anywhere with the dealer, then that's probably best. Good luck.

Also, welcome to the Family!!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Don't know much about the delamination, but if the wood is soggy, then it was likely that way when you bought it. Hope the dealer is willing to work with you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Simply unscrew the tanks handles and attach to the correct one.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome







Enjoy the site and the OB!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am surprised the last owner did not switch the handles so they were correct. That is an easy one.

The delam and separated siding is a potential major issue. Not sure how handy you are but since it is used and most likely sold "as is" the dealer may not be much help. If he is no help you will want to dry it out and then treat it for mold. Once that is dry you will want to use glue or hardener to restore the wood underlayment then glue the loose piece back down. Repair the seam with Dicor self leveling lap sealant. A long weekend of work. While you are at it you will want to do a complete inspection f the roof seams. Many people do not look at them when they buy and it is a major issue if maintenance had not been done in the past.


----------



## joco (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help, but actually my dump handles are labeled by stickers above the handles and not on the handle themselves. So unscrewing and moving doesnt help. I would have to move the labels, which I cant.

As for the delam. I really hope my dealer will work with me... they have a 50/50 warranty for 30 days, but personally I think that just because you cant see it I shouldnt be liable. Oh well, I guess its lesson learned as I am really new into this whole camper thing.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

joco said:


> Ok, so I just picked up and had our shakedown trip. But I came across of few problems/questions.
> 
> Upon traveling our first 250 miles, when I stopped for gas I noticed that the front left of the overhang was starting to delaminate. The vinyl siding was pulled back about 2 inches over a 5 inch square. This separated from the top seam where the roof and sidewall meet. The wood inside was completely saturated with water. I taped it up with duct tape to protect it while we were away, but my question is should the dealer I purchased it from fix this. Its obvious there is water damage that I could not of know about while doing a walk through.
> 
> ...


First, try the dealer to see if they will do anything about the delaminate problem. If they balk at that, go to Keystone directly and try to work with them.. Even though the warrantee may be out the door, some manufacturers will stand behind their products and make the repairs. Also, make sure the manufacturer makes notes on your model and serial number to keep tabs if this is a consistent problem on their trailers. Hope this gives a little help.


----------



## joco (Mar 20, 2008)

LA Plouff said:


> Ok, so I just picked up and had our shakedown trip. But I came across of few problems/questions.
> 
> Upon traveling our first 250 miles, when I stopped for gas I noticed that the front left of the overhang was starting to delaminate. The vinyl siding was pulled back about 2 inches over a 5 inch square. This separated from the top seam where the roof and sidewall meet. The wood inside was completely saturated with water. I taped it up with duct tape to protect it while we were away, but my question is should the dealer I purchased it from fix this. Its obvious there is water damage that I could not of know about while doing a walk through.
> 
> ...


First, try the dealer to see if they will do anything about the delaminate problem. If they balk at that, go to Keystone directly and try to work with them.. Even though the warrantee may be out the door, some manufacturers will stand behind their products and make the repairs. Also, make sure the manufacturer makes notes on your model and serial number to keep tabs if this is a consistent problem on their trailers. Hope this gives a little help.
[/quote]

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

joco said:


> Thanks everyone for the help, but actually my dump handles are labeled by stickers above the handles and not on the handle themselves. So unscrewing and moving doesnt help. I would have to move the labels, which I cant.
> 
> As for the delam. I really hope my dealer will work with me... they have a 50/50 warranty for 30 days, but personally I think that just because you cant see it I shouldnt be liable. Oh well, I guess its lesson learned as I am really new into this whole camper thing.


My tank stickers came off quite easily, then I just used my label maker to print up a couple of labels to be placed over the correct handles.

Good luck with the delam issues. Hope your dealer will come through for you.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE GANG !! Enjoy the Outback.
I really hope the dealer will help you with the delam issue !
Good Luck!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi joco
















to Outbackers! 

Ours had the delam problem, but was still under warranty. I have heard of others with delam who were out of warranty, but Keystone stepped up and took care of them anyway. Don't take no for an answer!

Hang in there,


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your problems on your new to you OB. I don't think Keystone will be of much help since the delam was obviously caused from a leak (aka lack of maintenance). You can always try but I wouldn't hold my breath on that. The problem should really be dealt with by your dealer. It sounds like it would be major $$ to fix this problem. Personally, if it is as bad as it sounds, I would want my money back or a smokin' deal to cover the cost of repair. You might want to mention how you are a member of this forum (and any other rv forums) and plan on posting the outcome of your experience with this dealer. After all, you would love to send more business their way if you get a positive outcome.














Good luck and do keep us posted.


----------



## joco (Mar 20, 2008)

Well good news folks. After a week and half stay at the dealer our 5er is finally back at home. The dealer fixed the delam problem and even replaced the entire fiberglass cap so they had to put new decals on. So its all fixed... free of charge.

Luckily I was able to leverage them to do it for free based on some other screwups they had... but all in all it worked out ok.

Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the fix.

Now that is a great dealer to work with.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! A 527RLS! The rarest of all Outbacks!

Please post pictures. I've never even seen a floorplan of it!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Give it about five more years, and we'll be seeing that thing at Barrett-Jackson with a six figure bidding war!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

That's great news joco!


----------



## joco (Mar 20, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow! A 527RLS! The rarest of all Outbacks!
> 
> Please post pictures. I've never even seen a floorplan of it!
> 
> ...


Wow, didnt realize it was so rare. Actually when we purchased it the dealer had TWO on the lot. So needless to say we got an AWESOME deal. $10k out the door.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I saw one last week at auction that had a VERY spongy floor. I t would have required new decking to repair it. I wish I could have hung around log enough to see what it went for. I really like that floor plan also. what is your dealer? He deserves a kudo here for the good service.
Bob


----------

